# Smoking after vape?



## smokajoe (Jan 23, 2013)

So riu ever smoke your after vape weed? Taste can be quite bad! I just tried it an effect wise very body (less pain). So have you smoked it?


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 23, 2013)

Personally, no but I know of people who do. It's my understanding it can be used to make decent butter.


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 23, 2013)

Ya that's my plan, was in lots of pain so rolled a Keith just over a gram


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 23, 2013)

i eat mine in cookies but i have smoked it when needed.


----------



## Mookjong (Jan 25, 2013)

Yuck just yuck, Who burnt the popcorn!!


----------



## Doctor.THC (Jan 28, 2013)

Actually, I have heard stories of people who have used the already vaporized bud in butter, as a few have suggested above, and came out with edibles that worked better than any edibles before! Not sure of any other possible factors that made them seem so much better, but either way, I would rather eat it before smoking it twice. But in desperate times...


----------



## Whatstrain (Jan 28, 2013)

It does make good butter. Tastes like ass out of a bong though. However you can stretch it out a bit if you mix half and half with fresh weed.


----------



## Dragon311 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've used the AVB (already vaped bud) in making Gold Dragon/Green Dragon. Talk about getting the most out of your buds  I used orange extract (since its like 83-89% alcohol) and it tastes great in a soda and it definitely works! 

Don't ever ever EVER use peppermint oil.....I made that mistake. Once. lol


----------

